# My "wow. Im speechless" haul.



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay so... I wont have pictures until Monday... as some of you know I had a secret santa tell me to pick my top 10 things from MAC and they bought them for me.... the shipping got messed up because their bank requires voice verification before they will allow internet orders- so they had to call MAC 3 days after placeing the order and do that... but it got to them today and they sent me a picture to my email off all my fabulous stuff, and are overnighting it to me tomorrow.. so *hopefully* monday I will have everything for ya'll..

But this is the list of what I got from my mom, my gma, and my SS for chrismtas this year:

1- Prep+prime face
2- SFF in NC30
3- Studio Fix powder in NC30
4- Gentle Mineralized blush
5- Peaches Blush
6- 168 Brush
7- 217 Brush
8- Coral Polyp Lipstick from Dame Edna
9- Honeylove Lipstick
10- Plink! Lipstick
11- Creme d nude Lipstick
12- Lovelorn Lipstick
13- Pentulimate Liner from Chill
14- Smolder Eye Khol
15- Bronze Eyeshadow
16- Amber Lights Eyeshadow
17- Chrome Yellow Eyeshadow
18- Nylon Eyeshadow
19- 15 Pan Pro Pallet
20- Melon Pigment

I'll def take pictures as soon as I get the rest of my stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy criminy!  What an amazing and well-deserved gift for you.  Enjoy!


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 3, 2009)

definetly a wow haul. Can't wait to see pics. you were spoiled for sure!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow you are one lucky girl!  Your secret santa rocks!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, that is one fantastic haul!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

wow!!! great haul!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, i want pics!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 3, 2009)

and you bought two of my fave lippies!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow awesome haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Stuff!! Good for you!! It's always nice to get gifts from someone  no matter what the occasion!!  You picked great Stuff!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

20 MAC items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm jelous!

Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## pianohno (Jan 3, 2009)

Coral Polyp is gorgeous, I love all the Dame Edna lipsticks! Oh and honeylove <333 nice haul sweetie, enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 3, 2009)

Wowzers.  You deserve it.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!!! Lucky you!!! Enjoy


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I <3 Honeylove


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 5, 2009)

I'M speechless at that haul!!! Enjoy all your new goodies, cant wait to see pictures


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 6, 2009)

my package is due to arrive today so i will post pictures this afternoon!!!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 6, 2009)

UGGH your soo lucky! I can't wait to see the pics!! 20 mac items is alot of stuff...Ok, so I bought a bunch of stuff today...and I still have to get BBR on friday...my wallet and I are no longer on speaking terms due to my bad behaviour..lol but I felt like a was a "high roller hauler" for a couple of mins..haha


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 6, 2009)

^Ive felt like that before- whatd you get with the 25% off today??? I knowwww you took advantage of that! LOL!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahem, Ahem...well, if you REALLY want to know..hahaha...let me get out the printed list...
-Studio fix fluid Nc35 (First time trying out Studio fix)
-Parfait Amour e/s
-Stars and Rockets e/s
-Passionate e/s
-Rule e/s
-Dazzlelash Mascara
-Lashes in 41 and 42 (THEY WERE ALL OUT OF BLINKING COOL LASHES DARN!) and this is a first time with MAC lashes
-Fascinating Eye Kohl
-Charming Garnet Glamour Basics (excited for the 181 brush!!)
-266 Angle Brush 
-Penultimate Liner

THATS BAD, isn't it!!! I hate myself right now but that will all change when it comes in


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay here's the pics!:
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Prep+prime face
Mac 15 pan Pro Pallet
2 SFF in NC30
Amber lights (depotted)
Bronze (depotted)
Chrome Yellow
Nylon
Melon Pigment
Plink! lipstick
Creme D nude lipstick
Coral Polyp Lipstick
Honeylove lipstick
lovelorn lipstick
Pentulimate liner
Smolder Eye Khol
217 brush
168 brush


----------



## glowy (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoy! I know you'll have fun playing with it all.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 8, 2009)

wow ur lucky! creme d' nude, penulimate liner and melon pigment are the best. espec melon its so GORGEOUS!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_wow ur lucky! creme d' nude, penulimate liner and melon pigment are the best. espec melon its so GORGEOUS!_

 
I wish I knew a way to use it--- i wore it today on my eyes and it just looks kinda blah.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 8, 2009)

Have fun with your new haul!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 8, 2009)

Enjoy!!!


----------

